# Banners first 2012 foal (to an outside mare)



## bannerminis (Jun 4, 2012)

Banners first 2012 foal has arrived and its a Chestnut pinto Colt.

His dam is a taller mare and measures 38" to the withers but she is pretty and has legs on her like a supermodel.

Banner is 31 1/2" to the wither and manged to cover her all by himself. He was well chuffed with himself and it was funny to see them together as he looked more like her baby then partner LOL

Anyway here is a very pretty boy Bongo (pics sent to me by the mares owner)


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2012)

Very cute foal!!


----------



## Sandy B (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats! What a pretty colt!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh he's lovely Karina, so well marked too!! Well done the Banner Man!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Eagle (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow really funky markings



well done Banner, what a clever boy.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 4, 2012)

Power to the little people....they can move mountains to get 'er done!

Way to go Banner!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 4, 2012)

congrats on a handsome guy


----------



## MeganH (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, Karina! What a handsome man!! Lovely pictures as always.


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2012)

wow what a gorgeous little colt! his markings are awesome! love that white leg LOL hilarious!

good job Banner! what an awesome man! managing the big girls all by himself!


----------



## Wings (Jun 5, 2012)

Well done Banner! Even my taller boys have been known to serve the big girls on a slope


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW! What beautiful markings! He's really beautiful, and you should be so proud!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely comments on Banners baby. Although the mare is the one that passed the markings LOL Banner is solid and of course what do you get when you cross a buckskin to a black pinto - a red head pinto.

Oh the photos are courtesy of the mares owner but maybe I might make it out to see him at her place and get a few of my own photos. He does look to have a very pretty head with large eye. Cant wait to see how he matures and what size he will make.

Banner seemed to take covering that mare in his stride and didnt seem to find it too hard but when it came to covering his own mares last yr he was all over the shop LOL. I think he had done such a good job mastering his technique for the taller mare that it threw him when he got something smaller to cover LOL.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL!! Bless him!! I hope you can visit that new little colt and get a few more pics for us, it would be great!


----------

